# SM short story, please read and comment, Pt.4



## ArcAngels (Sep 19, 2007)

The first three bombs were easy to set up with meeting very little resistance, but once the renegade PDF moved in with tanks Brother Lichtics was killed in a blast from section of wall and Fellux was trapped under a section of colapsed wall, giving his life to hold off any enemies that followed. So now here Caiden was, Fumbling with the last Melta charge, trying to fix a broken pin on the detonator stud. Larenz and Fimmius hadnt checked in and brother Fellux and Lichstics were dead. Tanks had moved in and started pounding the basilica with demolisher cannons and shook the very ground Caiden stood on. Thats when they hit a section near Caiden and he was thrown into a spiral staircase that led up to the rafters of the basilica. Caiden's arm was broken but he psicked himself up from the mess and fumbled with the detonator pin until it was fixed enough to fit into the charge. He jammed it in and no sooner then he did the room flooded with creatures only known to Caiden as Genestealers. He swept up his bolter and fired into the mass of six limbed frolicking monsters. Caiden looked at the spiral staircase and took it as his last chance, he could maybe bottle neck the creatures into one on one fighting, he hurried up its twisting spiral of steps turning back to fire into the following creatures. He barely made it to the rafters when he felt something rake into his back followed by a hot flare of pain. Caiden turned and boot kicked the closest genestealer back into the mass of them. Caiden dove into the rafters, picking himself back up with speed unknown to himself. He ducked and ran down the sketchy rafters used by painters to pint the ceiling of the basilica with wonderous murals. Caiden felt another rake across his back and lost his footing, throwing his bolter aside, he drew his comabt blade and turned to face his attacker. Caiden stabed his blade into its swollen head and slashed across to deliver a death blow, no sooner was he faced with another two of the creatures who hissed at him like hungry animals. The struck in unison and the first claw cought Caiden in the chest and dug deep piercing his second heart, Caiden howled in immense pain and no sooner dod the second monster struck his right leg, cutting through his armour as if it were cloth, exposing torn tendons and muscle. Caiden took all his last reserves to bring his combat blade up into a sweep that remouved the clawed arm in him chest from its owner, he stabbed and swung wildly at the two thrasing creatures and then felt a sudden wave wash over him. Its felt like a psychic scream of death and it seemed to bother the genestealers even more the Caiden whos ears were bleeding, the creatures turned tail and ran. Caiden was left there trying to breath normally, wounded beyond anything he had ever experienced. Thats when the charges blew, and Caiden felt the world shake and he layed there, vision swimming as he was ready to pass out from the pain. The last thing he saw before everything went black was himself falling from the rafters along with large sections of the ceiling, he blacked out mid fall.



A light and a voice, a strong voice at that asked him if he was ok. Thats the first thing caiden could see and hear. He asked if it was the Emperor who was greeting him, but he was met with cheerful laughter before he blacked out again. The next time he awoke caiden could see more clearly, he was in the apothecaries ward aboard "angel's pride". Helooked to his side and saw he no longer and a right arm, just a stump that ended right where his bicep use to be. He struggled to sit up and could see that he no longer had a left leg either. He looked over to see a brother marine sitting on a bench next to his bed. Caiden tried to form words from his mouth but hadnt noticed a large breathing tube stuck down his throat. "Calm brother, all is well now, you are safe. I might say you are very lucky as well, you were the only survivor we plucked out of the basilica's ruins. You might know me as fourth sergeant Makit, we cleaned up the remaining traitors and xenos after the destruction of the basilica, it was after that we found you barely clinging to life in the wreck as we were collecting geneseed from the fallen brothers. You should know Captain Trake perished in the catacombs along with many of our brothers, only five terminators teleported back after the good captain defeated their leader. The apothecary tells me you will make a full recovery, and it is good news as it is time that you become a true Stone Dragon and a proud member of the Dragons Wing 1st company. We have lost many on this world and you are testament to the true heart and streangth of the Stone Dragons chapter. Rest well young brother for now you begin your true lifes journey, in service of the Emperor." Caiden's vision swam as a servitor nurse gave him a strong dose of painkillers, and he fell back out of consiousness. Alive to fight another day


----------



## Primarch Lord CAG (Dec 5, 2007)

goog job right more


----------



## cerrakoth (Nov 7, 2007)

Nice, people might not comment that much but you do write good stuff=] keep it up


----------



## ArcAngels (Sep 19, 2007)

thanks cerrakoth, il try and fuse it all together and see if a can gage a reaction from some new members and stuff, it took me awhile to write it and part 4 used to be close to 7 paragraphs long but all got deleted by a horrendus computer accident, so i compressed it into what it is. il keep writtign about caiden and the stone dragons SM chapter, and thanks for reading and commenting to everyone who actually took the time.


----------



## Primarch Lord CAG (Dec 5, 2007)

more stories now


----------

